# sevmesini bilirdi



## James Bates

İşinden paradan maddiyattan başka hiçbir şey düşünmeyen kaba bir insan vardı.
Herkes öyle zannederdi. Aslında onun da güzel duyguları vardı.
O da hisseder, o da sevmesini bilirdi.

Could somebody translate the last line for me? I guess it goes "He had feelings too..."
Teşekkür ederim!


----------



## hasansabri

He also would feel, know to love


----------



## vatrahos

I've learned to translate "aorist + past" as "used to ___." For example, 

"koşmak" = "to run"
"koşuyor" = "he is running"
"koşar" = "he runs habitually" ...  i.e., "he is the kind of guy who runs"
"koşardı" = "he used to run" ("he was the kind of guy who runs")

So the last line could be translated "He too used to feel emotions, he too used to know how to love" ... but this sounds wrong. I think perhaps the best translation is:

"He too was a man who felt emotion, he too was a man who knew how to love."

In general, I think that the aorist tense (geniş zaman) is a verb form that describes a verb that you do so often that it embodies you: "pişiriyorum" = "I am cooking" but "pişiririm" = "I cook" (that is, I cook so often and so regularly that you could say "I am a cook" or "I am the type of guy who cooks"). For example, the aorist of "yazmak" ("to write") is "yazar" ("he writes" / "he is the kind of guy who writes"), and you can tell that it really means "he is the kind of guy who writes" because it has become a noun: "yazar" also means "writer." And so "yazarım" could mean "I am the kind of guy who writes" or, more simply, "I am a writer." It may help you if you think of it this way. "Pişiririm" then could actually mean "I am a cooker" ("I am the kind of person who cooks").

And then, if you add the past tense endings, "pişirirdim," it becomes "I used to cook" or "I was the type of guy who cooks."

I'm no expert, though.


----------



## Rallino

Those are correct Vatrahos =)

Aorist has a few more uses though, and it doesn't always match with Simple past tense of english.

For example: 

*Ben bu ofiste çalışıyorum.* Normally you would say in english: *I work in this office.*
in turkish we use present continuous for this.

One of the uses of Aorist is requests.

*Camı açar mısın lütfen?* Literally _Do you open the window please?  _but it means: Can you open the window please?

And the second use which I remember just now:

In english we talk about the future in 2 ways.

1. will + verb (long term future)
2. to be going to + verb (planned, rather short term future)

But in a conversation as below:

-Hey, Give me a hand please!
-Sure,  *I will.*  (And not, *I'm going to.* Even though it's a planned future)

A similar thing happens in turkish.

- Bu akşam partiye gelecek misin? (Will you come to party tonight?)
- Peki gelirim. (Alright, I will.)

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------

This part is off topic, it is about the conjugation. I know that the conjugation of Aorist is problematic in turkish. As some verbs take *-er/-ar*, the rest takes *-ır/-ir/-ur/-ür. *

I was doing a research with a friend recently, And here are the exact rules:

First, you get rid of every suffix.

Kapatmak --> you omit the -mak, but the -t also. You reach the pure root. 

Kapa-  etc.

Now, if the root ends in a vowel,  There is no problem, you just add *-r* and the personal suffixes. (_-im, -sin, -, -iz, -siniz, -ler)

Kapa- + -r = Kapar. (Kaparım, kaparsın, kapar, kaparız..)_

The problem occurs when it ends in a consonant.

The rule is: After you get rid of every suffix possible, if the root has 2 or more syllables, the verb takes *-ır/-ir/-ur/-ür


*Konuşmak. --> konuş- --> ko - nuş ( 2 syllables ) 

Then this will receive, ır/ir/ur/ür, and according to vowel harmony, it will be _-ur_.

Konuşurum, konuşursun, ..

If the root has only one syllable, then the verb takes -er/-ar.

Yatmak --> Yat-

Yatar-ım, yatar-sın, yatar, yatar-ız...

However there are exactly 13 verbs that are irregular. They take -ır/-ir/-ur/-ür, even though they have but one syllable on the root.

These 13 are: _Almak, vermek, gelmek, kalmak, varmak, durmak, sanmak, görmek, bulmak, bilmek,  vurmak, ölmek, olmak.

_Hope this helps ^^


----------



## Volcano

James Bates said:


> O da hissederdi, o da sevmesini bilirdi.
> 
> Could somebody translate the last line for me? I guess it goes "He had feelings too..."
> Teşekkür ederim!



*He also would feel, he also would know how to love.

You can make the sentence with used to, too.*


----------



## vatrahos

Yes, that was something that gave me difficulty at first: _geniş zaman doesn't always correspond to the English simple present_.

What I was trying to say is that it's better to think of it like this: "yaparım" = "I am a doer" / "I'm the kind of person who does." 

What I mean is, it helps me to think of *geniş zaman *not as "simple present" but as if it describes an action that is almost characteristic of you. So your example, then, makes sense:

Ahmet bu ofiste çalışıyor = Ahmet works in this office

But we wouldn't say in English "Ahmet is the kind of guy who works in this office," nor in Turkish would they say "bu ofiste çalışır."

Thank you too for adding the other uses. Maybe we can summarize:

1) actions that are generally true or charactaristic of someone or something
2) requests
3) future promises

does that sound right?


----------



## Volcano

*http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?p=6703781&highlight=#post6703781*


----------

